# Painting an already painted bumper?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys. Normally I always prime whatever Im painting. However Ive just picked up a rear bumper for my car and its in very good condition but just the wrong colour. 

Can i just sand the bumper with 600 grit and shoot my base or do I have to prime?

The bumper is black and is a base and clear jobby (im also doing base and clear)

Im painting it VW Shadow blue pearl. Would the black change the colour in anyway?

Thanks.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't see why not. 

Assuming your prep is good and you plastic prime any breaks through to the plastic. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I think you’ll need to prime with the correct colour primer (white, grey etc) as the factory used or the shadow blue pearl may appear different with a black base.

Alan W


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

If there's no damage to the bumpers paintwork just scotchbright it with some scuff paste to give an even key taking care to get into all the nooks and crannies then shoot your base. That'll be just fine.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Alan W said:


> I think you'll need to prime with the correct colour primer (white, grey etc) as the factory used or the shadow blue pearl may appear different with a black base.
> 
> Alan W


This is what im worried about happening, After some reading on other forums people are saying as long as there is full coverage, the primer colour does not matter.



Barbel330 said:


> If there's no damage to the bumpers paintwork just scotchbright it with some scuff paste to give an even key taking care to get into all the nooks and crannies then shoot your base. That'll be just fine.


Thanks, this is what Ill try first. If the colour is way off, ill know and redo it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

waqasr said:


> This is what im worried about happening, After some reading on other forums people are saying as long as there is full coverage, the primer colour does not matter.


Plastic panels usually end up a slightly different shade anyway so perhaps not worth the additional effort to prime first as is being said above.

Alan W


----------

